# Quicktime Problem on osx



## smoothcue2005.5 (Feb 7, 2005)

my problem goes something like this. 
having bought a imac G5 i cant seem to play mpg files on quicktime player 6.5.2 it keeps saying "couldnt open mpg file as it is not a file that quicktime understands"
I am ok with avi files and vlc its just a pain that i cant get mpg files to play on this state of the art system.
Ive also tried mplayer and that wont play mpg either !
any suggestions to a beginner mac appreciated?
solutions adored!


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i don't deal with macs they scare me. but have you tried setting the video preferences to allow .mpg files to play?


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Here is a link you can try to figure out which MPEG format is supported. I tried the humming bird (MPEG1 format) and works very nicely.

http://www.vetmed.auburn.edu/~branch/dvtest/#Heuris

Bit confused here - what video preferences?


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

preferences in the Quitime Preferences. atleast that's how it is in Windows. you can open up the QT preferences and open up the video and change what formats are to be opened by QT

have you also considered the vid file being corrupted?


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

It is simpler then that on the MAC. QuickTime tells the OS that it could support the file type, User decides if it is the default.

To get the default association,
• select information on the file
• tell the system which app to open with
• then click on the application that can open it.
• then click on change all

This way I can even associated one mpg file to RealPlayer to play and all the others to QuickTime.

On my system, QuickTime is default, RealPlayer is a choice. (you can also do other and select an application)

Very friendly.


----------



## smoothcue2005.5 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Many thanks*

After alot of reading and web thrashing i found vlc....the mecca for avi mpeg,mpg on the mac....thanks for all help.
system info and on the file type allowed me to change which player i preferenced...excellent.xxx


----------

